# top ten skills



## kmc (Jul 31, 2006)

Good day,
I am wanting to increase my skill set on excel for career development and see there are many topics to learn.  I am basic is my current usage and am looking for what woud you say are the top ten or so skills that companies are looking for?

thanks


----------



## lenze (Jul 31, 2006)

Perhaps thesse links to post in the Lounge will help

http://www.mrexcel.com/board2/viewtopic.php?t=223014
http://www.mrexcel.com/board2/viewtopic.php?t=223417
http://www.mrexcel.com/board2/viewtopic.php?t=198462

lenze


----------



## kmc (Aug 4, 2006)

Very helpful.  I've got a lot to work with here.  thanks!


----------



## Jon Peltier (Aug 15, 2006)

One very important skill is the ability to find help. In the threads listed above, I think I only saw one reference to Mr Excel. To be really valuable, you not only bring to the table what you know, but what you can figure out. There are many sources of information; my two favorite programming tools are Google and the macro recorder. Also important are the help files (these are not as useful as in the old days, thanks, MS), the Microsoft newsgroups, Mr Excel, the various blogs and web sites, the books.


----------



## doco (Aug 21, 2006)

I have found online help files to be understood if known.  Which unfortunately, is not very helpfull at times.


----------



## Domski (Aug 21, 2006)

Are missing words the problem?


----------



## kmc (Sep 13, 2014)

Coming back to review these further and seeing these links below no longer work.  Any suggestions?

http://www.mrexcel.com/board2/viewtopic.php?t=223014
http://www.mrexcel.com/board2/viewtopic.php?t=223417
http://www.mrexcel.com/board2/viewtopic.php?t=198462

Thanks


----------

